# "Numero verde"



## Telekomunikacja (26 August 2004)

Hallo!

Eine Frage, die ich immer schon einmal stellen wollte:


Da ich oft in Italien bin, ist mir auf dortigen Verpackungen u.ä. aufgefallen, dass man sehr gerne auf weitere Informationen unter 0800- verweist. Gennant wird das Ganze "Servizio Consumatori" bzw. "Numero Verde"  :holy:  ("Numero Verde valido solo per l'Italia").


Sehr verbraucherfreundlich, wie ich finde (auch wenn sich mein Interesse an Keksen usw. regelmäßig in Grenzen hält)!


Weshalb greift man also in Deutschland so häufig auf die Nummern 0190- und 0180- zurück (selbst auf den Zucker-Verpackungen einer deutschen Billigkette heißt es: "Fragen zu K-...? 0180-...") :roll:


----------



## stieglitz (26 August 2004)

Da musst du mal die Markenartikelhersteller fragen, wahrscheinlich ist denen dieser Service zu teuer.
Ich hab das aber mit 0800 Nummern schon gesehen, weiss blos kein Beispiel.
Aktuel habe ich vor mir liegen:
Tempotaschentücher    für D 0180.xxx(  zum Ortstarif) für GR o8oo.xxx für A 0800.xxx und für I gar keine Nummer.
Feuerzeuggas normale Ortsvorwahl
Tesa-Stick keine Nummer
mehr Artikel find ich grad nicht.
Du siehst jeder machts wie ihm gefällt, sogar über die Landesgrenzen unterschiedlich.
Gruß
Stieglitz

P.S.: Ich will auch mal wieder nach Italien :bigcry:


----------



## Teleton (27 August 2004)

Ausserdem verführen kostenlose Rufnummern gelangweilte Zeitgenossen dazu dort stundenlang anzurufen. Gegen massvolle 0180 Gebühren habe ich nix, wenn ich mich z.B. über die Zusammensetzung eines Bockwürstchens o.ä. informieren will.

Teleton


----------

